# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  О Тилаке

## Ruslan

В книге Бхакти Викаши Свами сказано, что после нанесения тилаки на 12 частей тела, следует вытереть остатки гопичанданы на левой руке о макушку головы, чуть выше шикхи, произнося "ом ваcудевая намах".

А в другой книге (автор Варшана дас) говорится, что так делать не рекомендуется, т.е. вытирать остатки глины об макушку, а вместо этого нужно побрызгать на макушку водой, произнося "ом васудевая намах".


Какой из этих двух вариантов более авторитетен? Как делают духовные учителя ИСККОН? И почему такие разные мнения. Спасибо

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Как делают духовные учителя ИСККОН?


Я видел у некоторых учителей следы гопичанданы на шикхе. Похоже, что остатки глины они вытирают о шикху. Но я не могу утверждать за всех. Различия во мнениях вполне естественны для мира двойственности. Но если люди с разными мнениями продолжают служить Кришне, то эти противоречия примиряются в Нем.

----------

